# écran d'Ipod Touch qui ne répond plus



## rens (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Eh bien voilà, comme le titre l'indique, mon Ipod Touch ne répond plus.
Il s'agit d'un ipod de la première génération avec 8Go de disque dur.
Je l'ai acheté il y a deux ans et un jour, l'écran a cessé de répondre.
Il est reconnu par l'ordinateur, peut être rechargé, synchronisé, restauré,... mais dès que j'ai l'écran principal, pas moyen de le déverrouiller. Il ne répond pas du tout! Qu'il s'agisse du bouton arrêter (en haut) ou du bouton déverrouiller (en bas): rien.

J'ai essayé de le restaurer, de mettre à jour, de le décharger complètement, de maintenir les deux boutons enfoncés (et autres solutions du même type), rien n'y fait.
L'Ipod n'est plus couvert par la garantie.

Je vois sur certains forums américains, qu'il pourrait s'agir d'un problème de digitizer? Qu'en penser?

Il n'est jamais tombé, n'a jamais eu d'eau dessus. Par contre, il était dans un étui en cuir que l'on m'avait offert. Cet étui fermait à l'aide d'un aimant assez fort. 

A votre avis, quelle pourrait être l'origine de la panne? Peut-on le réparer (pour pas cher) ou je dois le vendre pour pièces?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------

